# A Years' Worth of Progress



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 19, 2009)

Alright well, I've been into GFX and random Forum art for quiet sometime. It's kinda hard to believe how much I've progressed.
I try to date when my "best works of the month" are. I never delete any of my .psd's for I use them for distort tools,etc. but also just to check up on previous works and how I can improve.

These were from works of every other month or so.

Get ready for some epic lolz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











   .

(I used GIMP previous to this)

First getting used to PS and experimenting with new tools.










Experimented with new blending tools...










Made another something for a friend of mine. Getting better at lighting and color but failing at flow lolz.





Getting better at filters and blending tools...










Made for a friend of mine. Getting A LOT better at blending tools and experimenting with C4D's






*Now:*




















I even made a tutorial




http://cha1nbull3t.deviantart.com/art/Star...orial-129529965


Goes to show we can we can get better as long as we try right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice.  Even your early work is better then anything I could ever do.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 19, 2009)

much better than anything i can do


----------



## Elritha (Jul 19, 2009)

They all look good if you ask me. I especially like your second one and the last. Will take a peek at that tutorial at some stage.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm experimenting with new ideas and tools all the time. I think it's the best way to learn how to use everything there is to PS and GFX in general.

Good luck with the tutorial too Edhel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 19, 2009)

Great work! I'm ViViTheDaRk on deviantART.


----------



## Splych (Jul 20, 2009)

Woow. Damn is that amazing... I need to work on my skills xDD. I haven't touched Photoshop in months and am so lazy to re-install it! But still amazing work! I like it ^^. That 4th one, I got the same character I think... I will put the siggy up if I can find it. 

The second one caught my eye really fast. I like that one a lot ^^. And make a desktop background of the 3rd one... I will make it my desktop background xDD. 1280x1024px please! (lool. In your free time that is.)


----------



## alidsl (Jul 20, 2009)

Dude your great

could you make a sig of the Awsomeface planet for me please

That stuff is amazing


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 20, 2009)

Better then some of the things I've made. Very good indeed. I'm going to take a look at that tutorial of yours so keep up the good work!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, great work!
Your start isn't even that bad, very nice!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 20, 2009)

The results of my training.






I think it turned out quite nicely, don't you guys think?


----------



## Splych (Jul 20, 2009)

lool. Rock Raiyu, lets make you a thread later.. This is chA1n's thread xDD.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing!Fantastic!Marvelous!

THe third one:"One ringed planet to rule them all"


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 21, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> lool. Rock Raiyu, lets make you a thread later.. This is chA1n's thread xDD.


Well I thought that I'd show what I made using his tutorial to show how good it was. I didn't think I'd need a whole new thread just to show off that one sig lol.

Question: How do you put arrows in your Hatsune signature? I've always wondered how people did that. Do you use the shape function?


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, lots of posts xD. Thanks for all of the awesome feedback guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
And don't worry about posting outcomes from the tutorial. It's great to see what people come up with.

The c4d's could use a LITTLE work but other than that, it looks quiet impressive Rock Raiyu; great job ;D!
As for the arrows, I think I used premade vector brushes.

As for the wallpaper, I should have that .psd lying around somewhere lol. I'll try to crop and re size it for you guys if you really want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Splych (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to have arrows... They were pre-made brushes for PS. Sadly... I lost all my brushes after a reformat of Windows D:


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh so they're brushes. I'll google around for them thanks for the tip.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 21, 2009)

you might want to concentrate on your colours a bit more, your newer ones are very drowned out. The Master chief one has a lot of potential though.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 21, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> you might want to concentrate on your colours a bit more, your newer ones are very drowned out. The Master chief one has a lot of potential though.



Thanks for the tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! My newer ones used a lot of black and white gradient maps so that's probably why. 
I'll try to loosen up on that to see if it helps.

Btw, love your sprite sig ;D.


----------



## Splych (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like I was wrong about the character in my siggy to the character in the 4th siggy of yours...


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 21, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Looks like I was wrong about the character in my siggy to the character in the 4th siggy of yours...


np 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'm guessing you've played RO before? Wizies are my favorite char heh.


----------



## Splych (Jul 21, 2009)

Never played RO before. I just saw it in a render site. Do you have to pay for RO? Cause if you do, I can just go private server x)


----------

